# Finally arrived 11 days late!!! *long & with pics*



## Mamoosca

My little princess finally made an appearance on Friday 24 February 2012 at 6.59pm, at 11 days overdue!

I was booked in for induction on Sunday 26 February due to being overdue. I had spent the majority of week 41 crying that everyone else seemed to be having their babies and mine was being a stubborn little miss. I really didn't want to be induced.

On the evening of the 23rd, I just could not sleep and spent the majority of the night on Baby and Bump. I had been getting braxton hicks on and off all night, they did start to get regular at 10 minute intervals and then just stopped. I eventually crawled into bed at 6am.

I awoke 2 hours later on the 24th at just gone 8am, no pains, still feeling miserable and went to the loo. As soon as I pulled down my pants I panicked. There was blood EVERYWHERE. I had been having a show on and off since the Monday evening, but this was completely different. I was just gushing bright red blood.

I phoned OH who was a 45 minute drive away at work and told him to come home asap. I then phoned my midwife who told me to call labour and delivery and tell them what was happening as this kind of bleeding was not normal. Called Labour and Delivery who told me to get myself there to be checked out as soon as possible. This panicked me even more so I called OH back, surprised he could understand me as I was hysterical and told him to drive faster.

We ended up getting to the hospital a little over an hour later. Whilst we were driving there my contractions started and were coming around every 10 minutes, they were painful but bearable. 

I was introduced to Lorraine, one of the midwives, who had the bluest eyes I have ever seen in my life. I was taken to a consultation room and hooked up to the monitors while waiting for the head midwife to come and give me an internal to see what the bleeding was. LO seemed fine. 

After what seemed like an age I was given my internal. I was 2cm dilated and my waters hadn't broken. She couldn't see why I was bleeding so heavily and put it down to a really heavy show. My cervix was also still quite far back. She gave me a sweep, which made me cry as it was so painful. I was then told I would have to go home until everything ramped up a notch. As my contractions were getting more and more painful I really didn't want to but she gave me some codeine and said she would expect to see me later that day.

While she went to get my notes my contractions really started coming closer together going quickly from 5 minutes apart to 2 minutes apart. They were so painful that they were making me feel sick and with the next contraction I threw up all over my feet, the floor and the machine!

With the contraction after that my waters broke. They were now so painful I could barely move. Lorraine was quite shocked when she came back and promptly went off to see if she could get me a bed.

Around 11am I was admitted to the labour suite and given gas and air. I didn't even have to ask for an epidural as I was offered one instantly due to the fact I was not coping well and anything else would have made the sickness worse. From this point on it all still seems a bit surreal and dream like. The gas and air made me feel drunk but it was barely touching the pain of the contractions. I was advised that they usually only give internals every 4 hours but she would check me again as I seemed to be progressing quickly. I was now 5cms 30 minutes after my last check.

I was set up with the epidural and for around 3 hours it was complete bliss. I was having to lay on my side due to the fact that being on my back slowed LO's heartbeat, They upped the epidural so that I wasn't feeling the pain on only one side and this is where her birth went downhill for me.

I started to feel extremely unwell and was shaking uncontrollably, struggling to get a breath and getting sleepy. The midwife was spraying a freezing cold solution all over me which I could only feel at the very top of my chest and shoulders - the epidural had risen so high it was starting to affect my lungs. The epidural was switched off as I was starting to drift in and out of consciousness and from here on out I don't really remember much of what happened for the next two hours.

OH told me that the midwives and anaesthetist were struggling to find a position to put me in as either my heartrate or LO's heartrate would slow and he had been panicking that he was going to lose one or both of us. Luckily the epidural didn't take too long to wear off. At my next check I was 10cm and told to sleep for an hour to get my energy up for pushing.

I started pushing at 6.30pm and it was quite possibly the longest 30 minutes of my life. She was struggling to come out by herself and they were readying themselves for a forceps delivery - something I really didn't want. In the end we didn't have to use the forceps, thankfully as the episiotomy worked and she finally arrived with her hand up by her face at 6.59pm weighing in at 8lb14.5.
 



Attached Files:







396218_3304310847800_1268867623_3409135_1381753149_n.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 115









28.02.2012.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 148









04.03.2012 1.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 160


----------



## MiniKiwi

Congratulations, what a beautiful little girl :flower:


----------



## staceyg

congrats! :)


----------



## LilyPea

Congrats!!! She's beautiful :flower:


----------



## Maple Leaf

What a traumatic time for you honey, so pleased she arrived safe and you are both doing so well. She's a beauty. X


----------



## HayleyZahra

YAY she finally came! I remember you saying you were gonna get induced the same day as me, i was wondering the night before how u were but didnt see u online! Glad tho that you went into labour by yourself and got your LO 2 days earlier!

Shes so beautiful!

Wish you and your family all the best

xxxx


----------



## Biddylee

One day after me!!! And equally as late!!:D Congratulations!! She's lovely - similar weight to mine! Sounds like a bit of a traumatic birth - lucky you didn't get the forceps! 

Hope all is faring well with you and LO! xx


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations - Farrah is beautiful! x


----------



## wish2bmum

Congratulations she is gorgeous and well done :)


----------



## tryin4baby

congratulations

xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats! :)


----------



## bornfree78

Congratulations!! May God bless you with a safe delivery of a healthy n happy baby. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------

